# Easycam?



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Considering the cost of repairing a Seesnake, whats the deal with Easycam? They boast its owner repairable. Is the view of the camera any good or durable?


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Worst camera ever. I bought one in the spring this year, hasn't work since day one. The owner is worst than the camera, wont stand behind his product. You would be better off using your $5,000 cash a toilet paper, because then atleast you would waste your money....


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Yikes!


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Repair the Seesnake.


----------



## JAraiza (May 7, 2012)

What's the cost to repair a Seesnake these days?


----------



## NORTHSTAR (Sep 16, 2010)

Yea. Repair the seesnake.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

JAraiza said:


> What's the cost to repair a Seesnake these days?


$1100 when I had my self level color camera head replaced a few months ago.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

That's cheaper than a POS EasyCam


----------

